# Sigma Announces an Exclusive Clamp-On Ring 162mm COR-11 for Its Sought-After Cine 14mm T2 FF



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2018)

```
<p><strong>Ronkonkoma, NY – <span class="aBn" tabindex="0" data-term="goog_615129876"><span class="aQJ">April 5, 2018</span></span> –</strong> <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyjyuulk-dkikkjelh-n/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyjyuulk-dkikkjelh-n/&source=gmail&ust=1523015592021000&usg=AFQjCNF_zXdj_0arVDrDSeU2VotG_7bm9w">The <span class="il">Sigma</span> Corporation</a> today announced the newest accessory for its <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyjyuulk-dkikkjelh-p/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyjyuulk-dkikkjelh-p/&source=gmail&ust=1523015592021000&usg=AFQjCNHPv3Fdo3CtZOixXxPkvnJnj-RjmQ">Cine High Speed 14mm T2 FF Prime Lens</a> – <strong>the</strong> <strong>Clamp-On Ring 162mm COR-11</strong>, which extends the front diameter of the lens to 162mm. When attached to a wide-angle matte box compatible with 6.6″ x 6.6″ square type filters such as the ARRI LMB-6 (2-stage), the setup allows cinematographers to film on full-frame cameras without undesired vignetting. The <span class="il">Sigma </span>COR-11 is also compatible with SF Ex-tender SF-E1 (optional) and other third-party accessories. <span class="il">Sigma</span> continues to expand its Cine offering by providing solutions to the increasing demand for cine lenses compatible with digital cinema cameras with large format sensors.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The Clamp-On Ring 162mm COR-11, along with <span class="il">Sigma</span> Cine lens lines – <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyjyuulk-dkikkjelh-x/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyjyuulk-dkikkjelh-x/&source=gmail&ust=1523015592022000&usg=AFQjCNE3l0teCCpRvaNrfegRMauzhRT-ow">High Speed S35 Zoom</a>, <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyjyuulk-dkikkjelh-m/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyjyuulk-dkikkjelh-m/&source=gmail&ust=1523015592022000&usg=AFQjCNHTVeY22dU21ZgywlSTKarjyDoTcQ">FF Zoom</a> and <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyjyuulk-dkikkjelh-c/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jyjyuulk-dkikkjelh-c/&source=gmail&ust=1523015592022000&usg=AFQjCNHZj7Jx-UmxzK8VQrxuFXON9PFuLQ">FF High Speed Prime</a>, will be on display at the 2018 NAB Show in Las Vegas from <span class="aBn" tabindex="0" data-term="goog_615129877"><span class="aQJ">April 9th through April 12th</span></span> in booth C10308.</p>
<p>Pricing and availability of <span class="il">Sigma</span> COR-11 will be announced at a later date.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

